# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  How the federal government got the authority to regulate our lives

## jstmike

This is from a book in progress and it makes sense:

http://www.constitution.org/cmt/dulocracy/voli.html

http://www.constitution.org/cmt/dulo...chapter15.html




> How did the government get this power to regulate our working environment, our social environment and perhaps soon our health care environment?
> 
> The answer is simple, Congress is exercising regulatory power under the presumption that every U.S. person is engaged in interstate commerce and Congress has jurisdiction over ALL activities in interstate commerce.
> 
> It is submitted, that Congress acquired this jurisdiction by way of a federal license. It is further submitted that you acquired a federal license to engage in the privilege of interstate commerce and this license is prima facie evidence of your willingness to engage in this privilege; a privilege which grants to Congress exclusive jurisdiction over all commercial activities. You might be saying, I don't have a license to engage in interstate commerce. I certainly would remember applying for and receiving such a license. It is submitted that the social security number is a license to engage in congressionally controlled interstate commerce for the individual and the federal employer identification number (FEIN) is a license to engage in the privilege of interstate commerce for the corporation, etc.


Maybe we need to stage a mass burning of our ss cards?

----------


## phill4paul

> Maybe we need to stage a mass burning of our ss cards?


  May as well. Doesn't look like there is gonna be any return on investment.

----------


## Acala

That really isn't how it works.  Congress regulates "activities" under the authority of the Commerce Clause and the Supreme Court rules on the relationship between the regulated activities and interstate commerce, not on the status of the individual person.  Furthermore, the Supreme Court has construed "commerce among the States" so broadly as to include nearly any economic activity.  If you engage in activity the Congress has regulated (and the Supreme Court has allowed as related to commerce) you are subject to Congressional authority regardless of your social security status.

----------


## adowdell

ACALA,  I would like to say that I find your answer very unacceptable.  There is no reason they can take that charge so broadly as to include any economic activity.  When the federal government was assigned those duties, it was basically charged to make sure that one state wasn't boycotting another, and to ensure that there was regular trade amongst the states.  They were not given a "blank check" of political power to controla dn regulate everything that you buy, do, or use...

----------


## Mini-Me

> ACALA,  I would like to say that I find your answer very unacceptable.  There is no reason they can take that charge so broadly as to include any economic activity.  When the federal government was assigned those duties, it was basically charged to make sure that one state wasn't boycotting another, and to ensure that there was regular trade amongst the states.  They were not given a "blank check" of political power to controla dn regulate everything that you buy, do, or use...


You're right, but I doubt Acala actually agrees with the government's view on this; he was just explaining the view the government uses as an excuse.

----------


## Acala

> ACALA,  I would like to say that I find your answer very unacceptable.  There is no reason they can take that charge so broadly as to include any economic activity.  When the federal government was assigned those duties, it was basically charged to make sure that one state wasn't boycotting another, and to ensure that there was regular trade amongst the states.  They were not given a "blank check" of political power to controla dn regulate everything that you buy, do, or use...


You are correct.  The commerce power was designed to insure free trade among the states and nothing more.  

I was merely reporting the reality of how the government has usurped power by distorting the commerce power, not suggesting that it is supported by the original intent.  Nor is it supported by me!

----------


## Acala

> You're right, but I doubt Acala actually agrees with the government's view on this; he was just explaining the view the government uses as an excuse.


Indeed.

On the subject of the commerce power: 

I will take this opportunity to note that the one Supreme Court Justice who has shown the courage to question the Court's ridiculously broad interpretation of the commerce power is Clarence Thomas.  He went so far as to suggest that the Court should revisit it.  It won't happen, but at least ONE Justice sees some of the truth.  He became my favorite at that point.

----------


## osan

> This is from a book in progress and it makes sense:
> 
> http://www.constitution.org/cmt/dulocracy/voli.html
> 
> http://www.constitution.org/cmt/dulo...chapter15.html
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we need to stage a mass burning of our ss cards?


This should straighten out your understanding of the Commerce Clause, which is not anything at all as the courts have ruled.  The term "commerce" has a _very_ specific meaning, which is trade over the high seas ONLY.  That we misuse the term routinely today makes no difference to the original intent of the clause, which was to regulate _overseas trade only_ and nothing else.  The paper is well thought out.

When you read it, you will come to realize just how incalculably $#@!ed up our system is today.  I don't have the words to even begin to describe it.  That things have come to this pass is a shame upon us all.

----------


## mrsat_98

> Maybe we need to stage a mass burning of our ss cards?


www.666myth.com 

I am not suggesting this site for anything but the mathematics, Alphabetic times 6 and Alphabetic times 6 reversed.http://www.666myth.com/EncodingMethods.html  You can test them all here. http://www.666myth.com/ 

a=6  b=12 c=18 d=24.... z=156

S+S+N+U+M+B+E+R= 666  try it. See also COMPUTER, NEW YORK, APRESIDENT, many others. 

It speaks for itself.

----------

